# water cooling temperature sensor



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi,

Just got my new water cooling today and tried to install the temperature sensor onto the CPU. This is a impossibility in my eyes. Getting a tiny little sensor on the top of a tiny little processor without it touching the grease. Does anyone know how to properly attach it or a way to 'bypass' it without the alarm beeping (on Water Cooler) and auto shutdown for safety.

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't think the grease would affect it,have you tried sticking to the heatsink


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What should I use to stick it to he heatsink???

Otherwise i think im going to have to buy a new temperature sensor. (cheaper and easier than sending whole product back.)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a piece of tape to see if it works first


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Will try that now.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

No luck with that 

Now the LCD display has decided to pack in, but the backlight remains.
I never knew something would be so hard and a pain in the a55 to install.

My mam is emailing seller for advice on returns and a exchange.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what instructions came with it


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Do you want the installation info to put it inot comp or something else???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just wondering what it says about installing the sensor lead


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Well it has a picture of the CPU with grease spread over it (but not right to the edges). Then it has a picture of the sensor on the part that is not covered with grease. Under the picture it says, Note: the sensor must not be touching the thermal die.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

by that they mean it just sits at the edge and not placed in the centre,the paste does not enter into it,it would be immiterial if it touches it or not


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I did jsut have it on the edge. It did get some paste onto it though. It was hard to get it to stay in the right place while I put the heatsink on top.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the diode is in the centre of the cpu,so work out how far it is going in
i.e 1/2 inch mark it on the cable
put the heatsink into place push the sensor cable in up to the mark and then tighten the heat sink all the way down


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Im getting my mam to exchange it as the LCD screen has decided to go off. ALso temps were very high. 40C for a standard processor. It was 46C overclocked.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have never favoured anything that has to sit between the heatsink and the cpu


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Its stupid. Totally poor design. They should have had 1 integrated into the actual heatsink. Would be alot wiser.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the one i just put in has a plug thet goes to the cpu fan socket and i use speedfan to give me the readings
i have one of hose sensor leads that came with the case just lying loose on the bottom of the case
i had enough problems with the cpu temp without putting that in there


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

So you recommend leaving the sensor off the CPU??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not if it is the only way of getting your running tempreture


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

So, I should tape the sensor onto the heatsink near to where it meets with the CPU.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is not going to give the temp unless it is in between


----------



## Twinked (Dec 18, 2006)

Ive had the same problem..

Fisrt when it was installed it was too far in and was reading below Zero - this flagged it up and annoyed the hell out of me..

I then thred to have it closer to the edge but damaged the very tip of the sensor in the process and now it cant get a reading and again, flags it up 

Where can i buy a new temp sensor from as its stopping me from using my PC..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i thought the end was just stripped and a bit of solder dropped on,i have never taken much notice of them


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm...You can buy temperature sensors from the manufacturer. I could get one for about €5. Now, since further problems arose, Ive send it back and running the crappy air cooling. 

Whats the make and model of your product Twinked?

Infact, just make a new thread with your problem.


----------



## Twinked (Dec 18, 2006)

its gonna be expensive but im taking it back to the shop to be done..

It was my own fault for damaging the sensor


----------



## Twinked (Dec 18, 2006)

i found out how to do it!!

You do NOT put it in between the processor and cooler (as the manual told me)

You infact put it NEXT to the cooling part.


On my model the copper cooling part that touches the processor is raised ~1mm.. If you put the sensor along side that, you gat an accurate temperature reading, whilst not damaging the sensor (like i did)


----------

